# Litter box?



## craftymama86 (Dec 25, 2011)

I'm thinking about litter training for our little Angora bunnies. If I do that I won't mind them running around more in the house. SO, my question is is what of litter box have you all used? Also, what would be a good age to start the training? They are 5 weeks but one of them waits till she gets back in the cage to urinate.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 26, 2011)

Time is now for your 5 week old bunnies to start litter training.  Actually the one waiting to get back to their crate is probably already waiting for that litter box.  

All types of litter boxes out there.  They have corner ones, square one, heck even tupperware was used temporarily.  Just as long as your bunny can lay in that litter box, it's big enough.   Put lots of hay in there for them as well.  They love to eat and do their business at the same time.  

Rabbits do not take much time to learn.  They pick it up in most cases very quickly.  In a week, it's like they have been doing it all their lives.   I had no problem with my boys.  The only problem I had was they outgrew their litter boxes and their butts would hang over the side.  But got a bigger box and no problems since.

K


----------



## bluemini (Dec 26, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Time is now for your 5 week old bunnies to start litter training.  Actually the one waiting to get back to their crate is probably already waiting for that litter box.
> 
> All types of litter boxes out there.  They have corner ones, square one, heck even tupperware was used temporarily.  Just as long as your bunny can lay in that litter box, it's big enough.   Put lots of hay in there for them as well.  They love to eat and do their business at the same time.
> 
> ...


I agree ,  . I use a large cat litterpan . Took less than a week to litter train mine,but I had one that took forever to learn it lol


----------



## ruthless (Dec 27, 2011)

I use whatever size cat litter pan fits the rabbit.   If you have several young right now, you may need a larger one.   Then you can go to smaller ones when they have there own cages.

I just throw a handful of Aspen in the bottom and handful of hay in too.   My two small inside pet rabbits use them very well.

Have not gotten larger rabbits yet.  But am researching...............


----------



## craftymama86 (Jan 8, 2012)

Can I use just hay? 

Can cat litter be used? (My mom has cats)


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 9, 2012)

craftymama86 said:
			
		

> Can I use just hay?
> 
> Can cat litter be used? (My mom has cats)


Hay is fine,  but please don't use cat litter.  It's not advised due to the dust that can cause breathing problems in rabbits.  

There is also a product called ECO which I use with hay.  Its recycled paper.  I've had no problems with it.  The rabbits, when little did eat it, but they stopped because they found out the hay with the paper was much better.  

Hope this helps.  

K


----------



## craftymama86 (Jan 9, 2012)

Ok, good to know about the cat litter. Glad I asked before using it. (Didn't really like that thought anyways, LOL)

I'll look around for the SCO.... and the Aspen someone else suggested.

Thanks!


----------



## hollymh (Jan 9, 2012)

I use straw or rabbit litter, they like both and they have never tried to eat the straw. I have a polish who always uses the box and a dutch that only uses it sometimes.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 9, 2012)

hollymh said:
			
		

> I use straw or rabbit litter, they like both and they have never tried to eat the straw. I have a polish who always uses the box and a dutch that only uses it sometimes.


Do you put hay in your litter box?  I do.  The boys learned real fast where the litter box was by putting the hay there.  Plus now they love laying in the litter boxes and eating. 

K


----------



## craftymama86 (Jan 11, 2012)

Haha, yea. I finally put it out today with only hay (since I don't have anything else right now) and they chowed down, lol......... Only for the female to PEE on my lap while I was grooming her, ERRRR. I need to put a towel on my lap from now on, lol, as long as I can remember to.


----------



## hollymh (Jan 11, 2012)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> hollymh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea I use the hay, it isn't quality hay jsut straw like and then they have the edible hay I usually stick the edible hay to the side and they do the same as yours, lay there and eat... Lazy buns lol


----------



## hollymh (Jan 11, 2012)

craftymama86 said:
			
		

> Haha, yea. I finally put it out today with only hay (since I don't have anything else right now) and they chowed down, lol......... Only for the female to PEE on my lap while I was grooming her, ERRRR. I need to put a towel on my lap from now on, lol, as long as I can remember to.


Bummer, if it makes you feel better I got pee'd on and scratched today lol


----------



## terri9630 (Jan 12, 2012)

I tried hay in the litter box and wouldn't recomend it. I had two rabbits get severe skin irritation from sitting in the wet litter after they peed and then sat there to eat. They just get shavings now. They can eat in the normal feeders.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 12, 2012)

hollymh said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like they are happy, lazy bunnies.  I always put my quality hay on the inside of the litter box.  They rearrange it the way they want it every time and when I add hay.  I add hay in the morning and evening.  Changing the whole litter box by the third day.  ACV is a wonderful thing.  They are funny though.  Quite particular on where they want to place it.   They've worked out where they have their corners of the litter box where they urinate so that they don't lie in it.  Smart, lazy, happy bunnies.  

K


----------

